# New user



## geg81 (Aug 25, 2020)

Hello everyone,
my name is Dino, I live in italy and I hope to be a TT owner very soon. I have spotted a MK1 in seemly good shape that I want to check before buying. It's a 1.8T 180HP FWD with (supposedly) 55k miles on it.
I have loved this car since it came out and isn't it now the moment, at the verge of 40s, to give in to a little midlife crisis? 
BTW... wife has approved, so I am clear to go. :lol: 
thank you for your time and (future) support.
Regards

d.g.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Dino, Welcome to the TTF.
My standard reply for would be Mk1 owners

Service history is very important. 
Cambelt/water pump 75K miles or 5 years which ever comes first.
Dash instruments (dashpod) read correctly & coolant temp reaches 90 within a couple of miles & stays there.
If it has xenon headlights, make sure the headlight washers work, MOT fail. N/A in UK now.
3.2 V6 no turbo or cambelt to worry about, so should be more reliable & a nicer exhaust note.
V6 Chain wear can be checked using VagCom, very expensive to replace.
DSG may be weak link, unless you can find a manual. Expensive to repair, but probably no more expensive than a manuals clutch.
Check no delay when pulling away & no juddering when reversing slowly while turning up an incline or into a tight parking space.

Don't rush into it. A good TT is a wonderful car, a bad un can be a money pit.
Plenty of good uns out there, but probably more bad uns, so as I said don't rush into it.
A bad TT, could be the most expensive car you've ever bought.

Roadsters, check roof operation thorougly & carpets for damp, especially in the rear. Roof drains block easily & damp can cause lot of future probs in rest of car.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## geg81 (Aug 25, 2020)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Dino, Welcome to the TTF.
> My standard reply for would be Mk1 owners
> 
> Service history is very important.
> ...


Thank you for your reply, 
the V6 is not very common here in Italy, most of MK1 are 1.8T 180 or 225 HP. I have made a check list from the MK1 subforum, hopefully to spot a lemon. Usually I am the kind of guy who rushes into things but I understand that this time I have to take my time and maybe ask for advice. To be honest I intended to ask a friend of mine, who owns a workshop, to check the car for me after a first screening.


----------

